
Chat Bots Aren’t a Fad. They’re a Revolution - rbanffy
https://www.wired.com/2016/09/chat-bots-arent-a-fad-theyre-a-revolution/?mbid=social_tw_backchannel
======
Piskvorrr
A revolution they might be, but so was Betamax. Not all revolutions succeed.

